# Melt and pour transparent soap



## rafeeqdaban (May 4, 2018)

Hello... i used to buy glycerine soap like tge attached pictures here... but i thought about making it instead of buying it because i use a lot of it... i tired thousand times.. 
But recently i got close but i still have problems..
The ingredients:
Glycerine 
Proplyne glycol 
Stearic acid
Water and sugar solution
lye solution 
Alcohol 
(Am sure it is the ingredients that the one who sell tge soap to me uses)
I tried a lot of ways and formulas to make it like the one i usually buy...
Tge one i usually buy is white Crystal clear soap.. and when you put your finger on it abd press it doesnt break or crumble .. it bends.. 

The tries i made eather it was not Crystal clear (it was ia the beginning but with time it got little cloudy) or it was little yellow...
And at the all times it was solid .. but when you press on it crumbles or break.. i tried to increase or decreas tge amount of stearic acid.. i tried glycerine to be more then proplyne and tge otherwise .. i tried to put more alcohol.. i tried to make the sugar solution thicker ... but all my tries failed..

Can any one help me to make the right formula whith just the ingredients above?


----------



## cmzaha (May 4, 2018)

It is much cheaper to purchase ready made base if you are purchasing a lot. My daughter used to get hers for around $1.50 per lb buy purchasing large amounts of blocks. The manufacturers of m&p just have it done to a science. Here is a book from a former manufacturer of m&p but I think all are surfactant based m&p. Not sure since I have not read the entire book. I have found any m&p I have made is just not as melt-able as manufactured from the guys that know how to make it


----------



## rafeeqdaban (May 4, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> It is much cheaper to purchase ready made base if you are purchasing a lot. My daughter used to get hers for around $1.50 per lb buy purchasing large amounts of blocks. The manufacturers of m&p just have it done to a science. Here is a book from a former manufacturer of m&p but I think all are surfactant based m&p. Not sure since I have not read the entire book. I have found any m&p I have made is just not as melt-able as manufactured from the guys that know how to make it


In my country the block (1kg) is around 3$ but when i makr it it will cost me about 1.8-2$

Thanks but what book


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 11, 2018)

Here's a link to a thread about making M&P soap from scratch:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/clear-melt-pour-from-scratch-recipe-using-proylene-glycol-instead-of-alcohol.31220/

Hope that helps!


----------



## cmzaha (May 11, 2018)

^^^the above recipe will make a m&p but it will not be a great re-meltable soap if you are using it to make decorative soaps. But I assume you are not from the US so the recipe may be worth trying. The book is How to Make Melt & Pour Soap Base from Scratch by Kayla Foravanti, but not sure if you will have all the ingredients available that she uses. It is available from Amazon.
I have made the one in this video and it does work, but if remelted to many times it will wrinkle when poured. It could be worth a try for you  You will not get crystal clear m&p without surfactants and additives such as Triethanolamine (TEA)


----------



## samuel david (Jun 14, 2018)

the same thing happens to me I did the same tests as you but I only got a big piece of nothing a compact white bar and gelatinous as you say it does not break only sinks when you put your finger ajajajaja I think two head think better than one you are interested you can write me at my email [email protected] and see if we can make the Blissful Glycerin I attached a photo of how the disaster was left that I did ajajajaj


----------

